# Edition38 - 31st Aug - 2nd Sept



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Anyone going to Edition38 this year in Northampton ?

I missed it last year, but thinking it was good to take a year out of most car shows as it gets a little boring, so hopefully it will be a fantastic weekend....


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I think i will be there working with KW automotive..


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Then ill make sure i look out for you.....


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Prism Detailing said:


> Then ill make sure i look out for you.....


I may be in charge of Raceroom F1 Simulator and if so come an have a few laps on me


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Yer we are there again this year, its a good laugh to be fair all the team had a great time last year and are looking forward to this one


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

You have text ^^


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I will be there, but as Joe public. If anyone needs any help, just shout. I only live 5 mins away, so able to help in many ways. James, Marc and Robert, if you want to wash your vehicles, feel free ..

James, you know I am going to have to buy some more products, will you be doing show prices again, it was at Edition last year where I came in contact for the first time with your products ..


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I dont think mine will be finished for then....


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

dooka said:


> I will be there, but as Joe public. If anyone needs any help, just shout. I only live 5 mins away, so able to help in many ways. James, Marc and Robert, if you want to wash your vehicles, feel free ..
> 
> James, you know I am going to have to buy some more products, will you be doing show prices again, it was at Edition last year where I came in contact for the first time with your products ..


Come see us, and make sure you got plenty of those wash pads and i recon we can sort something out  :thumb:

Id take you up on the offer of somewhere to clean the motor, but we are running up in the works Transit and in all fairness a wash is a treat for it :lol:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

dooka said:


> I will be there, but as Joe public. If anyone needs any help, just shout. I only live 5 mins away, so able to help in many ways. James, Marc and Robert, if you want to wash your vehicles, feel free ..
> 
> James, you know I am going to have to buy some more products, will you be doing show prices again, it was at Edition last year where I came in contact for the first time with your products ..


My car is not worthy of any show...more so a scene show like E38, im going for the banter, drink and funtimes  also to see some nice cars lol but thanks for the offer


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

James B said:


> Yer we are there again this year, its a good laugh to be fair all the team had a great time last year and are looking forward to this one


Yeh we are all very much looking forward to edition this year!!  just wish we weren't camping


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Sian said:


> Yeh we are all very much looking forward to edition this year!!  just wish we weren't camping


Stuff that , Holiday inn i think


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Stuff that , Holiday inn i think


Then you miss all the fun


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

James B said:


> Then you miss all the fun


Yes thats the one , while you and your stock are floating away im having Fillet steak and a cold Corona


----------



## dodd87 (May 22, 2011)

I'll be coming along to see what it's all about, my first proper car show! It's my birthday on the 5th Sept so that's a nice little excuse to come and visit you guys at Auto Finesse for a little top up!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Yes thats the one , while you and your stock are floating away im having Fillet steak and a cold Corona


Il take my chances  its actually the only show I'd even both camping at only cos it's actually pretty good and night there. If it rains I'm in a hotel


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I'm in the travel lodge, same one been for 3 years with a good group from Scotland but meet up with guys from Europe which makes it even more fun  camping is fun but I would prefer a shower (at least a clean one) in the morning lol


----------



## G4V JW (Jul 6, 2012)

I'll be there , not been for a few years after losing the dub love , but my heads back on it and I'll be there in the mk1 , mr finesse I shall be leaving with a boot full of your finest ! 

:driver:


----------



## gavlar1200 (Nov 25, 2011)

We may pop over, it's only round the corner


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

We'll be there as always! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Sadly, I won't be there this year. First time in ages I've not been


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

will be there camping on saturday night too me thinks, will make sure i have my wallet prepared for an absolute battering


----------



## JoshG1992 (Aug 16, 2011)

I may show up! But it depends on whos going from my end, dont fancy a 3 and a half hour drive by myself  lol


----------



## dekerf1996 (Sep 9, 2008)

Was thinking of going, missed last years, but only get back from holiday on the Saturday morning!!! 

Will have to see if any mates are up for camping again


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

I wouldnt mind going, just need to find some friends on UK-MKIVs :lol:


----------

